# How do I keep show nerves to a minimum?



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, Western pleasure being the only class that I show with other riders. Otherwise I compete in horsemanship, reining and possibly at the end of the year,cutting. My nerves in reining especially are awful. I've been close to throwing up. My dad tries to keep me calm and I talk to a couple friends I have met but they are often just as nervous. I have forgotten patterns HOW DO YOU FORGET TO DO A CIRCLE! I DO! Champs really good when I'm nervous but he can't memorize a reining pattern for me. What do you do to help calm your show nerves?
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Tasia


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have the same problem! I hate showing sometimes for that reason.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I know how nerves can really get to you during shows, as I often have that during dog shows. If you have the time, you could make games to remember your patterns. Maybe create a make-shift board game or something that you can bring to the show. It will keep you busy plus help you remember. ^^


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Me & show nerves have a love/hate relationship. On the one hand, they are annoying and make me tense up and forget things. On the other hand, if you harness them sort of use that energy, you can concentrate intensely and have the best ride of your life! It's funny when people don't understand why I would get nervous for a show/comp, but it really is life/death to me! 

One thing that might help is to realize you are SHOWING your horse. You're trying to make the horse look good, no one cares about you as the riders. Think about them only focusing on the horse. 

Breathe! When memorizing a pattern, figure out when you are going to take breaths. ie: circle, lead change, breate, back to trot, breathe, walk.. etc.
Before you go in, take some deep breaths and smile! It's for fun, after all  Maybe hum a song or "listen" to one in your head.

For better memorization, draw the pattern over and over again. If it has obstacles/jumps, go into the arena and visualize your ride. What I do a lot of times (because I literally have to do something before I truly learn it) is find a spot big enough to walk your pattern yourself, like pretending to be the horse


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't show and don't know anything western really so i might
not be of much help but when i am going to do something like jump i just 
try to calm down before i start doing ANYTHING or you will just keep getting more and more nervy and then it will just end with your horse freaking to.So imagine something nice like I imagine riding in the olympics LOL so what ever is pleasant to you.Or you could try and talk to your horse about what you would like to acheive that day.....Hope i helped....


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Once I let my nerves get the best of me during a show and the trainer I was working with let me have it! (she was not the forgiving type) But something she said really stuck with me. She said, "Don't you DARE ever let anything come in between the communication between you and your horse!!" I realized that day that that's exactly what show nerves do, they affect our relationship with our horses and affect the way we communicate with them. Practice practice practice + Time in the show ring + mental discipline. While I might get a few flashes of anxiety/excitement here and there it's been a while since I've felt true show nerves. Be prepared as you can be, train your mind to focus on nothing but the ride, and don't forget to have fun! 

Also, you mentioned you've talked to several people but they're nervous too? Make sure you don't feed into each other nervousness! If you need to get away and sit by yourself to picture yourself doing the pattern successfully, do it.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I had my first show today and to tell you the truth, I felt sick with nerves! And to calm myself I actually pictured myself and Tess kicking them fat show ponies butts! And we did, I beat them good. But just don't get too cocky lol


----------



## thatoneponygirl (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi! I used to have the same problem  I have found that for pattern classes if i practice the pattern alot befoe my class i find the confidence i need to complete the pattern with out freaking out.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the same problem when I'm showing! I just do everything to get to my class on time so I don't have to rush to get on and such. I also do everything I can to prepare for the show beforehand like practicing certian things I'm judged on at the show. Hope this helps and I'm sure everyone gets show anxiety sometimes... I know I do alot!


----------



## LionizedMaddy (Apr 1, 2011)

At shows sometimes I put on my head phones and my ipod and just listen to music while I ride around, saddle up, or shine up my horse. Its very calm and relaxing to jam to my favorite tunes before I go win a class (hehehe). But also if you pretend you already won the class, and you just go ride, it helps also.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's weird but I never have jangly show nerves. Yet I almost disintegrate when playing a piano and someone is listening.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm right with you with the show nerves. If I even think about how I'm going to run my horse through the pattern my hands get shakey and my heart starts pumping.....it's basically an adrenaline rush. Basically what I do is do something goofy a few minutes before I have to go in. I'll take Phantom out to the warm up area and just lope around jockey style....sure I look like an idiot but it's taking my mind off of what is making me crazy haha. Then when they call my name to go in I take DEEP breaths as I'm walking through the gate into the arena and if a few of my friends are standing by the gate we'll joke to each other as I walk in.....once I start I'm fine though. 

Show nerves stink. I actually have them right now....it's 3am and my first show of the season starts in 5 hours but I can't sleep haha. Can you say coffee in the morning haha


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I haven't shown in a while but when I did, I showed halter and one western pleasure class once and actually I was more nervous watching my cousin ride my mare in barrel racing than I was during my own classes lol. 
I don't really get nervous/scared, but I tend to get very snappish because when something goes wrong at a show I start worrying and stressing about fixing it before the class starts so I found that it's best for me to just work on getting the horse ready, walking around for a while, and as I'm waiting for my class to start and I'm down by the gate I just think about all the practice I did and I just focus on making sure my horse is relaxed. I think it helps to just wait by the gate and talk quietly to whichever horse I'm showing, and I don't eat anything until after my classes because sometimes that makes it worse lol.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have just recently started my hand at showing my own horse. I get really nervous as well. I know I will be nervous at the show that is coming up. I am going way out of my comfort zone to show ARHA. The one thing I have found is to just don't think about the show itself. Think of it like a bunch of people getting together to have a lot of fun with their horses. Relax I forget that as well. Take the headphones and listen to music while in the warm up area that relaxes you.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I have show nerves horribley too. A few minutes before I go in the show ring I go over my test over and over. Then when I am in the ring I just pretend I am just riding normally and there is nothing different. It also helps when your horse knows the test!  I can't think of anything else but I hope this helps!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

My classmates on the rodeo team swear by taking tums or other antacids before they compete. It makes them less nervous because it calms the acid in their stomachs. They say it really does help. It can't hurt, so why not give it a try!


----------



## oberon the beasty (Apr 3, 2011)

Show nerves are the worst for me. I always try to bring a non riding friend to the show to keep my mind off it which makes me feel much better. I always make sure I spend time looking over the course again before I go into the ring so maybe this will work for you. Just remember that the show is for fun and trust me I have had my share of nerves. My first show I wassweating through my jacket


----------



## ChestersMomma (Apr 3, 2011)

As far as remembering patterns... I literally walk them out on the ground a good 5 times or so before the class. Since you can't just school the horse that many times on the pattern practically and it's not enough for me to do it in my head, about a class or two before I'll literally run through the pattern myself on the ground. Granted I look pretty goof prancing around and "loping" and lead changing and whatnot but it works for me!!

As for the nerves in general, pretend you are alone. It's just you and your horse. Or pretend you are riding at home and the people milling around and watching are just your family members, trainer, or friends. I prefer to think of myself as being completely alone.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

A thing I was told when I started showing when I was younger..Make small goals for yourself all throughout the show day/s..Yes, focus on the big picture but Don't stress yourself out..think little small positive goals that you know you can nail and be proud of those..This makes it all easier for me because I'm thinking about my things that DO go right and makes me not think about what MIGHT go wrong..it's just something that has stuck with me..


----------

